# Hello All



## rmcpeek (Apr 25, 2005)

I just thought I'd drop a quick line and say hello to everyone. The board looks pretty active and I'm anxious to do some reading here.

Rich
www.usasdc.com


----------



## masherdong (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the boards!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome to MartialTalk!  You will find diversity here, not just with styles, but also with opinions and thoughts. 

 - Ceicei


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 25, 2005)

Greetings rmcpeek


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

hi how you doing  :CTF:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Enjoy!


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums and please share your thoughts.....Aloha


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 3, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey:  Good to see another Kenpo instructor here.  Hope you enjoy the boards, Sir.
:asian:


----------

